# marunong revisited



## Qcumber

Thanks to the explanations given in other threads, I now know that the only wh- question possible on _marúnong_ "know how to" is _saán_.
My question now is about negative answers. Are the following dialogs correct?

*A: Saán ká marúnong, Berto? *
= What's your skill, Berto?
*Berto: Hindi akó marúnong káhit saán. *
= I have no skill whatsoever.
*A: Ikáw, Carlo?*
= You, Carlo?
*Carlo: Walâ sa anumán. *
= Nothing whatever.
A: Ikáw, Dianong?
= You, Dianong?
*Dianong: Walâ.*
= Nothing.

Similarly with _saán pá_.
*A: Saán ká marúnong?*
= What's your skill?
*B: Marúnong akóng magmaného. *
= I know how to drive.
*A: Saán pá? *
= What else?
*B: Walâ pá.*
= Nothing else.


----------



## youtin

*Carlo: Walâ sa anumán. *
= Nothing whatever.
It seems weird to me.. It kind of sounds like "Walang anuman"=It's nothing.

A: Ikáw, Dianong?
= You, Dianong?
*Dianong: Walâ.*
= Nothing.
I'd say "*sa* wala" because the original question had _saan _in it.

*A: Saán pá? *
= What else?
*B: Walâ pá.*
= Nothing else.

"Wala pa" means "not yet "
I suggest "Wala na" which means "no more"


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> *Carlo: Walâ sa anumán. *
> = Nothing whatever.
> It seems weird to me.. It kind of sounds like "Walang anuman"=It's nothing.
> 
> A: Ikáw, Dianong?
> = You, Dianong?
> *Dianong: Walâ.*
> = Nothing.
> I'd say "*sa* wala" because the original question had _saan _in it.


Thanks a lot, Youtin.
If _sa walâ_ is the negative answer to _saán_, perhaps the expanded answer is 
(A: What are you good at?)
B: *Sa walâng anumán.* = At nothing whatsoever. 

What do you think of this revised version?


----------

